# What is It?



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

hey guys just recently moved to a new house and found this sitting in the back. i cant find out who makes this thing was wondering if you guys had any ideas ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a 1970's MTD made for TSC. So, where have you been these last few years?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

MTD 860 or Fourteen Hundred, 14hp B&S engine with a Peerless 2300 4 spd transaxle, very heavy duty tractors that were sold in around 23 differant colors and badges


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a 1970's MTD made for TSC. So, where have you been these last few years?


Oh ok cool .Been very busy alst couple of years no time for projects.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Lance Skene said:


> MTD 860 or Fourteen Hundred, 14hp B&S engine with a Peerless 2300 4 spd transaxle, very heavy duty tractors that were sold in around 23 differant colors and badges


Oh ok thanks that will help .Im going to try to find a manual it has some wiring isuuses .Want to try to get it running


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Do you know where i could possibly find a manaual for it ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd look to ebay for a manual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

I just uploaded it to the manual section


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

I have the same basic tractor except with a 16hp engine and a differant grill


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Lance Skene said:


> I just uploaded it to the manual section


Awesome thanks so much


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Ohhh ok cool !!!!


----------

